# BN Body Nutrition sus 250



## Junkie (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I've been doing a shit ton of reading and it seems what I am going to start out with is going to be a hard hit. Sustanon 250 by "Body Nutrition". When I end it I'll be on HCG and Nolvadex to square away all the good stuff. I am a Marine and worked out for several years. Lost all of the strength but have been on the weights for almost a year and a half now. 6' 180lbs. 12%bf leveled out on the strength but I can change my weight VERY easily with creatine. I don't regulate my diet by counting calories but I eat like a friggin cow. I eat atleast 5 FULL meals a day but I DO NOT eat fast food and I always make sure what I am eating is not extremely high in fat. I eat alot of red meats and chicken and drink at least a gallon of water a day, literally. I'll be losing the big V here so I am kind of nervous. I've got alot of friends that have been on the gear for a while and they've all said the same thing "take just test to see how your body reacts and then you can stack it if you feel you want to continue". Yes I got jealous that I'm not as big as them, lol.

Well, opinions would be nice. Everyone has a different opinion. I'd also like to know where in the heck he got this from because he's being kind of shady but like I said in the intro, I saw him put it in his own body so I'm guessing it'll all work out fine, lol.

week 1 - monday 1cc
week 2 - monday 1cc - thursday - .5cc
week 3 - monday 1cc - thursday - 1cc
continue until both bottles are empty which is 8 weeks.

2 10ml bottles

I'm in the gym minimum 5 days a week but most often 6. I never do cardio but when I lift, I lift to pass out. Semper Fi do or die.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 4, 2010)

Just do 250 mg 2x a week, Mon & Thur for ten weeks. No need to change dosage. Good luck.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2010)

please post some pics.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 4, 2010)

So, I'm no chemist but I did some research on how to get cc - mg... Weights and volumes don't transfer without some specific math yadda yadda... When you guys say 250mg twice a week, WHAT IN THE HECK DOES THAT MEAN??? lol... My best guess using context clues is 1cc twice a week. This will help me pre-determine my exact end date.


----------



## underscore (Nov 4, 2010)

Correct. for that bottle of 1ml 250mg. 1CC 2x a week will work for you.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2010)

Dear Junkie, i ask for gear pics! 
Never see that UGL before.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Junkie (Nov 4, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear junkie, i ask for gear pics!
> Never see that UGL before.
> 
> best-regards
> ...


 
UGL??? Also, sorry, lol. I get it now.


----------



## pgtips (Feb 8, 2011)

Junkie said:


> UGL??? Also, sorry, lol. I get it now.




junkie i have also got some BN sus250 same bottle..is it real or fake


----------



## pgtips (Feb 8, 2011)

hi i got some bn sus250 and anabol elite la pharam ..could i have some feed back on these products ..real or fake 

thanks


----------



## Junkie (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I start week 9 on Monday. I can tell you acne set in on week 6. The rush leveled out through week 4. Steadily gaining in strength everywhere. Not gaining ALOT of size but in the pic I posted above I was 170# in the cowboy hat and 180# in the grey shirt. I am 206# as of yesterday. I did gain some belly fat but of course that happens in a strictly gainer cycle. I got rid of the acne with devoted cleaning with some regular scrub stuff in the shower. Haven't done measurements but it's obvious I am much larger than before. I was 195 when I started so I've only gained a little but remember, I am taking this alone at 500mg a week. Nothing more, nothing less. I will tell you that it's perfect for a first cycle so you can get the hang of gear in your sustem. I have already planned my next cycle to be MUCH more than this.


----------



## ROID (Feb 11, 2011)

36 pounds ?


----------



## Junkie (Feb 13, 2011)

Junkie said:


> Not gaining ALOT of size but in the pic I posted above I was 170# in the cowboy hat and 180# in the grey shirt. I am 206# as of yesterday. I did gain some belly fat but of course that happens in a strictly gainer cycle. I got rid of the acne with devoted cleaning with some regular scrub stuff in the shower. Haven't done measurements but it's obvious I am much larger than before. I was 195 when I started so I've only gained a little...


 
A total of 36 pounds in 5 months of hardcore eating and a HEAVY lift schedule. Like I said, I started the cycle at 195 lbs. I didn't gain any weight for the first 5 weeks but week six I started gaining pretty steady. 206# when I posted last. I will weigh again on Tuesday and post sometime this next week.


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

Junkie said:


> A total of 36 pounds in 5 months of hardcore eating and a HEAVY lift schedule. Like I said, I started the cycle at 195 lbs. I didn't gain any weight for the first 5 weeks but week six I started gaining pretty steady. 206# when I posted last. I will weigh again on Tuesday and post sometime this next week.



Have you been running an AI ?


----------



## pgtips (Feb 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> Have you been running an AI ?




i posted a couple of pics ..all i wanna know is are they good to go ??

as i can't find any forum or site about bn sus250


----------



## Junkie (Feb 14, 2011)

I would say yeh it's good to go. I couldn't find a site either but I found a site where the labels are very similar. Talked to a few people and one guy said he's been on the same stuff for two years. This being my first I can't really tell you a whole lot about how it feels compared to stuff I know is real. Also, wtf is AI? I've been taking just the test, period.


----------



## mtre9209 (Feb 14, 2011)

Junkie said:


> So, I'm no chemist but I did some research on how to get cc - mg... Weights and volumes don't transfer without some specific math yadda yadda... When you guys say 250mg twice a week, WHAT IN THE HECK DOES THAT MEAN??? lol... My best guess using context clues is 1cc twice a week. This will help me pre-determine my exact end date.


 
Nice hat who'd you borrow that off, John Wayne LOL


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

you shouldn't be using any gear right now.

1cc=1ml

250mg/ml..........250mg of hormone per one ml of oil

You need to read the stickies.

Doesn't matter if your gear is legit or not. You are not going to keep anything you gain unless you get everything in order. Starting with an AI and PCT


----------



## Junkie (Feb 16, 2011)

ROID said:


> you shouldn't be using any gear right now.
> 
> 1cc=1ml
> 
> ...


 
I've learned since that post. Period.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 16, 2011)

mtre9209 said:


> Nice hat who'd you borrow that off, John Wayne LOL


 
I got it from your mother. If you're gunna hate, find another spot.


----------



## ROID (Feb 16, 2011)

You are going to be a wreck when you get off gear.

You need to go to the top of the forum and read the stickies.

You are carrying 30 pounds of water because you didnt use an AI. Look it up.

You don't run HCG for PCT.

If you keep going down this road you are gonna lose every pound you gained and possibly get gyno because your estro is going to be very high.

All you have to do is take the time to read.

PERIOD


----------



## Junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> You are going to be a wreck when you get off gear.
> 
> You need to go to the top of the forum and read the stickies.
> 
> ...


 
I took the time. I've already stated I know this. Maybe you should take the time to read. Also, I got to 195 on nothing but food and lifting, get oyur facts straight, read then you can come judge me. Go find another thread to be an ass on dude.


----------

